# Jumping In



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Well after a lot of research and several long distance calls, I made the leap and bought my first box. (Cabinet of Partagas shorts) The funny thing is they sat on my desk all day in the shipping package, the outside of the package said ---------------- so I thought it was more decorating stuff my wife ordered.
I brought them home, give to the wife, she opened and said it was the worse -------- ------- she ever smelled and plopped the box in my lap and told me to smell them. Imagine my surprise!! I’m going to try to leave them alone and let them stabilize in the humi, but very soon I will be smoking my first Cuban.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

clever shipping!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

sweet!
they are similar to -------- --------


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice 

Enjoy them .


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Fancy your wife rejecting a lovely box of ------- -------- like that.
All that effort to buy a lovely gift, I don't know  kidding.

Enjoy those --------... er cigars, it's a good choice :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

:r Too cool


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry to be a party pooper but....


.....its probably best if we don't discuss shipping methods on a public board....one can't be too careful you know.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper but....
> 
> .....its probably best if we don't discuss shipping methods on a public board....one can't be too careful you know.


respectfully, i disagree. i doubt any 'operatives' waste their time coming onto the boards, and take seriously shipping methods. they have bigger things to worry about. but heck i wouldnt know its just my opinion


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper but....
> 
> .....its probably best if we don't discuss shipping methods on a public board....one can't be too careful you know.


I agree. I would not have a few months ago, but I was encouraged to ask myself a simple question: _IF_ I were a person who was regularly spending large amounts of money on cigars that were subject to confiscation and governmental action, how much risk would be acceptable to me?

The answer AFAIC is 'as little as damned possible'. The chances of 'customs agents' monitoring this board may be damned slim, but I really don't feel like decreasing the odds any more than absolutely necessary.

Just my opinion.

Congrats on the cab refill - I bet you'll be satisfied with your purchase 
:w


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> respectfully, i disagree. i doubt any 'operatives' waste their time coming onto the boards, and take seriously shipping methods. they have bigger things to worry about. but heck i wouldnt know its just my opinion


Sometimes it's just better to not tempt fate.....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> respectfully, i disagree. i doubt any 'operatives' waste their time coming onto the boards, and take seriously shipping methods. they have bigger things to worry about. but heck i wouldnt know its just my opinion


Respectfully, I disagreee with your disagreement. EVERY little piece of info that leaks out about anything well hidden is a little piece too much. Maybe you plan to drop this hobby when you get tired of it, or move on to something you like more. But people who expect to have a working channel over the long term are very upset by any little hint that more quickly brings about the demise of their trusted source. My own source had his entire operation turned upside down in less than a year over a little comment here and a little comment there. Now his shipping is outrageous and options are few. It was all due to people who had only a temporary need of the services. They spread the source info around like a Decatur Street whore and once they were done with it, who cares if it is ruined for everyone else. Say whatever you want in private messages, but respect the spirit of the rule even if you are not breaking the letter of the rule. Sloppy and careless people may not have others coming down on them hard, but they will eventually be shunned for a lack of tact. I never met a person on a CC board with a short memory. This is not pointed at anyone in particular, just a general admonishment...just don't do it, please.

And oh yes, they are watching...Maybe not always by hand, but through sophisticated word filters that search the entire internet constantly for words like terrerist, Kuben, wead, kohkhain and hundreds of others. And yes, I mis-spelled them on purpose. I don't want to get caught in the filter. Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean their not after you!! The NSA talks to everybody.

whether you buy Cuban Cigars may not be a big deal to them, but contraband material coming into the country has NEVER BEEN MORE SCRUTINIZED. Remember a little thing called 9/11. USA Patriot act ring a bell? Does Pluhtoneum come in the same size package as cigars? Do packages from Cyprus have secret muslim contents?


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker is correct. This hobby/passion is getting huge and loose lips sink ships. There are more and more of these discussion boards every day and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to discern what is going on.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Hahahahaha. I got so riled up, I tried to steal 300 of MiamiE's credits! He was sitting on 800-something. Instead, I lost 330 of my own and 10 ring gauge points of my already weak rep. Hahahahahahaha. I'm such a dick.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> respectfully, i disagree. i doubt any 'operatives' waste their time coming onto the boards, and take seriously shipping methods. they have bigger things to worry about. but heck i wouldnt know its just my opinion


Remember Big E, loose lips sink ships.

:ms NCRM


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Remember Big E, loose lips sink ships.
> 
> :ms NCRM


 great point!


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Sincere apologies if the candle remark was out of line. I meant no harm and no way meant to divulge shipping secrets. I am prepared for my beating from the huge hairy elder gorilla's.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

refill said:


> Sincere apologies if the candle remark was out of line. I meant no harm and no way meant to divulge shipping secrets. I am prepared for my beating from the huge hairy elder gorilla's.


No problem, not something you did intentionally, just a funny part of the story. I can't agree more with what Lonely Smoker posted, very well said.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Hahahahaha. I got so riled up, I tried to steal 300 of MiamiE's credits! He was sitting on 800-something. Instead, I lost 330 of my own and 10 ring gauge points of my already weak rep. Hahahahahahaha. I'm such a dick.


:r That's what you get you bastard  Good one One Lonely Smoker.

Don't worry about it refill..... like 1f1fan said its all part of the story. We live and we learn and we smoke great cigars


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Anyone who thinks they dont skim thru the the web boards is sadly mistaken.

A friend of mine who is now currently retired from the US Customs Service told me straight up. 

(Please) Dont post shipping methods here. No need to aid them increase seizures in any way/shape/form. Period.


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybe this thread should be deleated.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The posts have been edited by me. Sorry guys but I felt it was in the best interest of the forum.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*---*



MiamiE said:


> respectfully, i disagree. i doubt any 'operatives' waste their time coming onto the boards, and take seriously shipping methods. they have bigger things to worry about. but heck i wouldnt know its just my opinion


i won't say anything other than, "i disagree strongly with your opinion."
but that's just my opinion.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I would also like to point out that I consider myself pretty savvy, and certianly schooled in forum ettiquette with 20 years of smoking experience and 10 years on forums. And then one day while thinking I was in a PM, I posted a link to my own source RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF A THREAD ON SOURCES!!! I couldn't have been more mortified. Luckily, my huge apology was easily accepted and it never really "came up". I still don't know if Poker deleted it...he hadn't after some time. Guess he was busy. BUT we all make mistakes, huge ones. And it is debatable whether or not you even made one. But I thnk it's safe to say that once anyone thinks about this one, it is always better to go cryptic. Why not save yourself the trouble of finding out if "they are watching". Cause they are. hehe.


God I love it here.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im watching everyone


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> I can't agree more with what Lonely Smoker posted, very well said.


 Ditto, with one caveat, his last sentence ... if it is not ok to discuss shipping methods (which i agree with) then country of origin should be just as taboo, even more so in my thinking. Just my .02

_____
rm


----------

